# Hitachi M12v2 User Unite!



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

All of you out there, the budget conscious! The power needy! Those willing to overlook a "artisic" take on a router! Those who like bright green! 

I call to you. I just don't feel respect from manufacturers on our router.

I have a Kreg router table and found they started offering a router lift. Of course, they don't have one for the M12v2. 

I have had an m12v2 in my garage for almost two years now. I want to put it in a table, but I was hoping I could make some form of above table adjustment happen without spending hundreds of dollars. 

I guess what I want to know is how you accessorize your M12v2. What are the creative ways you have made due in the absence of manufacturer support, especially with above table height changes. 

Sorry to vent, but I needed it. Hopefully there are some good ideas out there. Maybe we can start a support group???:help:

Thanks,

Dwain


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't worry about above table adjustments. I just put it in a table with no sides so that it is easy to get at the depth knob. Above table is nice but not an absolute necessity especially with the plunge types.
I liked the first M12V2 so much I bought another so I could leave one in the table.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Not a member, but I looked at it for my father (ended up with a deal on a Freud 2200 series). There were several forums that had a member by the name of Niki (Nissim Avrahami on Sawmillcreek), where he posted his homemade solutions (lived in Poland, not the access that a lot of us have). He passed in 2010, I am sorry to say, but his posts do live on. I know He had a green monster, that he created a lift for, and posted pictures over at BT3central. Probably over at Sawmill as well, and he was a member of the Ridgid forums (never looked for him here).
I don't know about all his posts, but a lot of them have been put together as a in memorium pdf. PM me for some links (don't want to post them here and cause any issues).


Also Bill Hylton had some recommendation in his book Router Magic. (been a long time since I seen that one)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Check out the Router Raizer. Their RZ100 kit fits the M12V2. I have one on my Hitachi M12V - LOVE IT!


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

I own a Hitachi M12V2 (green alien) .I love it's smoothness,power,and minimal noise. If I recall correctly you can adjust height from the table through the fine adjustment mechanism. I'm currently planning to use mine in a ski so haven't looked into it enough.


----------



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm with you. I got them a while back on Amazon for $113.00! I thought it was such a great deal I bought two as well. I have one in my Kreg router table and am thinking of building a router table extention on my table saw for the other one. I have a Bosch 1617 for hand held duties.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Dwain, I've used mine freehand with a flush trim bit and otherwise. It's actually very smooth freehand and the power makes heavy passes easy.(I'm not advocating making heavy passes,just saying you can do them with this router) The Hitachi does not seem to suffer from switch or speed control issues,making it great for table use as well. 

I understand they've already produced a successor to it called the M12VE. I guess everyone hated the green alien look. So far nothing wrong with how mine functions.:dance3::dance3::dance3:


----------



## hossdave (Jan 27, 2012)

*M12V2 has built in raiser*

If you look at the base of the M12V2 router you will find a 12mm nut threaded around the the bottom of the threaded fine depth adjustment shaft that runs parallel to the plunge shafts. To raise the router, you can either turn the depth adjustment shaft with the knob on the top of the shaft or you can turn the nut from the bottom with a 12mm socket. You can only see this nut if you have the base plate removed, which would be the case if you have it mounted in a router table. 

I mounted mine in a home built router table and removed the springs so I don't have to fight them to adjust the height. You can easily remove the springs by taking out the two large slotted screws in the base below each plunger cylinder. The screws are about 3/4 in diameter and black. I drilled an extra hole in my router table plate to gain access to the 12 mm nut to be able to adjust the bit depth from the top of the table. 

No need to buy a Router Raiser or other more expensive add on. Its built in, and it works very well with a standard ratchet.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have the plunge version Hitachi but do have the fixed base. I bought mine new at Lowes while on sale for $79.00 and with my Military discount it was $69.00 out the door and now wish I had bought 2 or 3 of them. I did have mine attached to my pantograph but now have it mounted to my Woodhaven planing jig as a permanent fixture. The only thing I don't like about my Hitachi is the 1/4 inch collet is a slip in sleeve as opposed to the separate screw on collet, hence the planer use where I only use 1/2 inch shank bits. I am going on a router buying spree next month and along with 3 Ridgid Trim Routers I am going to buy at least 1 if not 2 more Hitachi fixed base routers to use as permanent set-ups for my PC 4216 Dovetail jig.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> I don't have the plunge version Hitachi but do have the fixed base. I bought mine new at Lowes while on sale for $79.00 and with my Military discount it was $69.00 out the door and now wish I had bought 2 or 3 of them. I did have mine attached to my pantograph but now have it mounted to my Woodhaven planing jig as a permanent fixture. The only thing I don't like about my Hitachi is the 1/4 inch collet is a slip in sleeve as opposed to the separate screw on collet, hence the planer use where I only use 1/2 inch shank bits. I am going on a router buying spree next month and along with 3 Ridgid Trim Routers I am going to buy at least 1 if not 2 more Hitachi fixed base routers to use as permanent set-ups for my PC 4216 Dovetail jig.


Hi Ken - Have you got the V2 or VC Hitachi? The VC is a 2-1/4 HP version and you can get the 1/4" chuck here for about $6
1/4" Collet [323-293] - $6.09 at eReplacementParts.com. 
If you do plan to get a second one I'd sure recommend the combo kit. I know I use the plunge a lot more than the fixed base on mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Niki was a member here as well. Unfortunately Niki used an off site photo hosting service for all his pictures that he posted. With Niki's passing all his photos were lost to the forums creating huge gaps in the information. This is why I encourage members to upload their photos directly to the forums. Niki was a clever guy and I miss his ingenuity.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ken - Have you got the V2 or VC Hitachi? The VC is a 2-1/4 HP version and you can get the 1/4" chuck here for about $6
> 1/4" Collet [323-293] - $6.09 at eReplacementParts.com.
> If you do plan to get a second one I'd sure recommend the combo kit. I know I use the plunge a lot more than the fixed base on mine.


Hi John...I have the VC model and as far as getting the combo kit I really don't need another plunge router. I have the Ridgid Combo kit as well as a PC 895 kit that the plunge base is still in the case and has never been installed on the motor. I have had the PC Kit for 6 to 8 months and use the 892 router in my table. As I said I only want the Hitachi to use with my PC dovetail jig 1/2 inch shank bits so a plunge base would be a waste as well as the money. Thanks for the heads up on the 1/4 inch collet though.


----------

